

Top Canadian Startups (June 2009) - jsatok
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/peer-1-canada-startup-index-june-2009

======
xal
Lists like this are so bogus. It penalizes companies that actually sell a
product behind their main web site like Freshbooks and my own Shopify (30) but
rewards sites that are the product such as tr.im.

~~~
3pt14159
(I work for FreshBooks) I agree. First ones I actually recognized:
PlentyofFish Media, RedFlagDeals.com, FreshBooks, Shopify, Skyscraper Source
Media.

------
mikeyur
Good list of startups, but I think more metrics are needed than just Alexa
rank (who still uses the alexa toolbar?)

------
rantfoil
It's absurd that this list is missing backtype.com, run by two of our favorite
Canadians from our YC Summer 08 batch.

------
crocowhile
Only in the top10 there are 2 URL shortener (ow.ly and tr.im) I think I
overestimated for a long time the concept that you really need an original
idea to make money with the web.

